# ID3 Tags, Datenhaltung alternativen



## 4x4=18 (27. Jul 2012)

Hey,

erstmal hoffe ich dass ich im richtigen Forum bin, ansonsten dieses Thread verschieben.
Ich will in der nächsten Zeit ein kleines Java Projekt starten und muss mir über die Datenhaltung gedanken machen. Dabei sollen einige ID3 Tag Attribute aus mp3 ausgelesen werden und gespeichert werden.
Da ich eigentlich auf eine relationale Datenbank verzichten wollte, suche ich nach Alternativen.
Nun stellt sich die frage wie schnell sind die XML Parser, oder muss ich doch auf eine Datenbank zurück greifen. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit +2000 Elementen gemacht?
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass XPath eine gute Performance erreicht. 


Grüße 4x4


----------



## Kaffeebohn (7. Aug 2012)

Hi,

ich denke nicht dass du dir bei 2.000 Datensätzen Gedanken machen brauchst. Bei Datenbanken gibt es ja ein paar Nette alternativen zur "externen" relationalen Datenbank, z.B. embedded Datenbanken (ich glaube hsqldb wäre da was), oder eine Objektdatenbank wie db4o hieß die glaube ich, die war soweit ich mich erinnere sehr leicht einzubinden.

Ansonsten werden 2.000 Datensätze auch ein xml File kaum zum Schwitzen bringen. Allerdings schätze ich den Implementierungsaufwand deutlich höher ein.


Viele Grüße,

Kaffeebohn


----------



## 4x4is18 (9. Aug 2012)

Hey,

danke erstmal für deine Antwort. Ich bin leider noch immer nicht dazu gekommen das Projekt zurealisieren. Die OO Datenbank wäre ja langweilig aber HSQLDB hört sich ganz spannend an. Werde in nächster Zeit ein bisschen rumprobieren.

Grüße


----------

